# No picture PS3



## k2skier

My son just used his PS3 at a friends house last night, he brought it home and now he doesn't have any display at all. If flashes black twice then goes to a blank screen:4-dontkno??!! It was changed to 1080 from 720 at friends house, the light stays green and solid.


----------



## stressfreesoul

How is it being connected to the TV? Scart? HDMI? Check for damage to the cable and/or pins in the plugs. Also, it might sound simple, but try a different input on the TV.


----------



## k2skier

HDMI, and we tried the RCA's also. Just tried a different TV, with RCA's, same no picture.


----------



## Auroron

Try this:
When turing ON the console, hold the power button in for a few seconds. It should beep and return all video changes to default.
Try that, maybe it'll work.

You should be able to configure the video options to your likings.


----------



## k2skier

Thank you! That workedray:


----------



## enigma23

I have a problem too with my ps3.... i bought this in asia, and it worked fine there with my hp 22 inch hdmi monitor, when i went here to the states, i tried connecting it to an ordinary crt tv. did the reset it did change its settings to the t.v. but unfortunately it was a bad read reception, its like pressing the tv v-hold and the screen just goes crazy from up to down... i can't read a thing, it has sounds, yes i can barely see the menu, because of the screen going from up to down...

I bought a samsung t240 hdtv hoping to resolve my problem, it even makes it worst... instead of getting sounds and picture, there was no sound at all and even worst the menu icons i barely see, i can't see it already and it just says on my hdtv mode not supported i tried connecting it to hdmi, and composite stereo to no avail, it still says mode not supported, please help me with my problem.... i really need some one to help me with this problem of mine....


----------



## stressfreesoul

Are you using a power convertor? Asian PS3s run on 220V
As far as I know, all PS3s are region free, however, if you have just plugged a US power pack into it, it might not be getting the correct voltage.


----------



## SmplySublime

Auroron said:


> Try this:
> When turing ON the console, hold the power button in for a few seconds. It should beep and return all video changes to default.
> Try that, maybe it'll work.
> 
> You should be able to configure the video options to your likings.


I searched all over the web for this answer!

I say thank you to you auroron


----------



## -WOLF-

k2skier, the problem is solved? If so, please mark this thread as "solved" under Thread Tools.


----------



## yvonnemps

I have not changed my television or channels. I have double checked the channels and connections. The symtoms are as follows. I am not getting anything on my screen. The light on my ps3 is either red or green, depending on whether it is on or off. I have shut it off a couple times without using the proper process. My son told me I should not have done this. Is there a way to fix it now?


----------

